# What's this on my driftwood?



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been noticing white oval shape things on my driftwood and also bristle like needles on my driftwood as well. I removed one of the white oval things and it leaves a white mark behind.
I've got green fire tetras, cardinals, bristlenose plecos, american flagfish and zebra nerite snails.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Eggs from your nerite snails.

Nerite Snail Eggs
zebra nerite snails egg Pictures

"Bristle-like needle stuff on the driftwood"...Black brush algae? Need some pics to determine what it actually are.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

If they're nerite snail eggs, How long does it take to hatch cuz its been there for over 2-3 weeks now.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They hatch in brackish/salt water only.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but a quick google search tells me that the eggs don't usually hatch in freshwater well and that the eggs may not hatch and left as it was laid. There are tons of info about breeding nerite snails and the annoying unhatched white eggs they leave behind.

Source: Nerite snail eggs -hatching time? - Tropical Fish Forums at the Age of Aquariums


----------

